# Welche Stadt bin ich?



## Lillyan (26. Mai 2009)

Die Regeln sind ganz einfach: Ihr nennt ein paar Fakten einer Stadt und dann muss die Stadt erraten werden. Anhand der Fakten sollte sie wiedererkennbar sein, aber bitte macht es nicht zu einfach... alla "Hier steht der Kölner Dom" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte nach 24 Stunden die Stadt nicht erraten werden ist das Quiz FFA.

Zusatz: Es müssen keine deutschen Städte sein, dennoch sollte man darauf achten, dass es bekanntere Städte sind und es erratbar ist.


Mit meinen etwas mehr als 350.000 Einwohnern bin ich die 17t größte Stadt Deutschlands. Ich besitze keinen großen Hafen, wurde jedoch trotzdem nach dem Fluss benannt der durch mich fließt. Manchmal werde ich wegen meiner Straßen sogar als "San Fransisco Deutschlands" bezeichnet, mein echtes Wahrzeichen ist jedoch der in der Luft hängende Zug, mit dem man tatsächlich auch fahren kann.

Welche Stadt bin ich?


----------



## Winipek (26. Mai 2009)

Wuppertal...

Bei mir werden Autos gebaut und ich einer meiner Söhne ist mit einer der bekanntesten deutschen Komiker.
Mit ca. 52.000 Einwohnern bin ich nicht sehr gross , habe aber doch den viert grössten Hafen Deutschlands.

Welche Stadt bin ich ?


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Emden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Otto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine:
Ich wurde 1472 gegründet und mein Gewerbe ist derzeit vorallem durch Automobil- und Maschinenbau geprägt. Außerdem bin ich Deutschlands jüngste Großstadt und mein Wappen ziert ein blauer Drache. Mein Oberbürgermeister ist von der CSU und ich bin stolz darauf eine kreisfreie Stadt zu sein. Wer bin ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

kp ^^
aber ne frage muss es deutschland sein? fals ich es mal errate? hoffe nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Na wenn dann schon Deutschland würd ich annehmen, sonst kann man ja mit sonst einem Timbuktu ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

:< diskriminierung für uns schweizer wiederma :/ möp


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Ich sag ja.. Timbuktu *lach*
Na aber frag doch mal Lillyan ;D


----------



## Winipek (26. Mai 2009)

hmm... Münster hat  nen blauen Drachen , aber der Rest passt irgendwie nicht ....*weiter such * grummel*


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Daidara schrieb:


> Ingolstadt


Stümmt :>

The stage is yours !


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

ich bin eine stadt in brandenburg habe einen krebs auf dem wappen und habe 19 stadtteile


----------



## Lillyan (26. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Regelzusatz, siehe Anfangspost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Hmm Cottbus ?


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

richtig war ja nich so schwer


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Ich entstand im 10. Jahrhundert als Benediktinerabtei.
Bis Ende des 18. Jahrhunderts gehörte Ich zum Herzogtum Jülich.
Meine Sehenwürdigkeit ist unter anderem eine Kirche.
Meine Nachbarn hassen sich schon lange obwohl keiner so recht weiss warum. ( Naja ... nicht direkt Nachbarn aber auch nicht sehr weit entfernt)
Ein Formel 1 Fahrer wurde hier geboren ...


----------



## snif07 (26. Mai 2009)

H.H Frentzen - müsste M.Gladbach sein?


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Richtig ... die Ehre gebührt dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Verdammt ... ich hätte Formel 1 nicht erwähnen dürfen ^^


----------



## snif07 (26. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Edit: Verdammt ... ich hätte Formel 1 nicht erwähnen dürfen ^^



Stimmt... sonst wäre ich nie drauf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Stadt:

15 v. Chr. wurde ich als römisches Legionslager gegründet
Ich bin die 2. älteste Stadt in Deutschland
Weltberühmt machte mich jedoch unsere "Puppenkiste"


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Augsburg?


----------



## snif07 (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Augsburg?



*dingdingding*

It's your turn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Wohoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gesuchte Stadt hat die meisten Brücken europeweit, evtl. auch weltweit, darüber wird noch gestritten.
810 wurde sie als Stützpunkt zur Missionierung der Sachsen gegründet.
2.348 Einwohner pro km²


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Wohoo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




War das nicht Hamburg?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Was sonst!!! =)


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Was sonst!!! =)



Habe ich neulich mal gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, next:
Diese Stadt liegt in der ehemaligen DDR
Hier wurde etwas an ein religiöses Gebäude angebracht, was ein sehr großes weltweites Ereignis zur Folge hatte
Die Stadt ist nach dem benannt, der das an das religiöse Gebäude angebracht hat
Auch Hundertwasser hat hier ein Gebäude gebaut 

So, dann mal los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Uelzen?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

uelzen liegt ned in der ddr ^^
hab ich auch erst dran gedacht wegen hundertwasserbahnhof =)


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> uelzen liegt ned in der ddr ^^
> hab ich auch erst dran gedacht wegen hundertwasserbahnhof =)



Nööp :]
- ihr habt es mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit in der Schule behandelt


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

o.O weißte wie lange des her ist?
in welchem fach denn?
geschichte?
da hab ich gepennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> o.O weißte wie lange des her ist?
> in welchem fach denn?
> geschichte?
> da hab ich gepennt
> ...



Jap, Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Mh.. Wittenberg? Das hat doch der Luthertyp gegründet oder so, aber keine Ahnung ob da ein Hundertwasserhaus steht.. weiß nur dass eines in Hagen steht.. aber das ist nur wirklich nicht DDR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

wittenberg?^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mh.. Wittenberg? Das hat doch der Luthertyp gegründet oder so, aber keine Ahnung ob da ein Hundertwasserhaus steht.. weiß nur dass eines in Hagen steht.. aber das ist nur wirklich nicht DDR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Völlig richtig :]
Außer, dass hier die Hundertwasserschule steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Lutherstadt Wittenberg


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Wuhu war schneller *lach*

Trotzdem geb ich dir Runde an Nimmue weiter, weil ich grad vom PC weg muss  (;

Good Luck!


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Jap, warst du ^^ Aber danke =)
Ok, ma was anderes.

Die gesuchte Stadt liegt nicht in Deutschland (aber Europa).
Sie hat das größte Stadion Europas (die Dauerkarten des Vereins sind so begehrt, dass diese vererbt werden).
Gaudí hat sehr viele Bauwerk dort stehen.
An der bekanntesten Kirche dort wird seit 227 Jahren IMMERNOCH gebaut.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Jap, warst du ^^ Aber danke =)
> Ok, ma was anderes.
> 
> Die gesuchte Stadt liegt nicht in Deutschland (aber Europa).
> ...



Barcelona?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Jap ^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ok^^

Die Stadt liegt an einer Küste
Sie liegt nicht in Europa
Dort ist eine sehr schöne Oper
Sie ist, entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung, nicht die Hauptstadt
Auf dem Kontinent, wo diese Stadt liegt, läuft auch ein mal im Jahr eine Show auf RTL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Sydney?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Sydney?




Das war wohl zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Ok, nächste Stadt ist nicht in Europa.
Die gesuchte Stadt hat 18,6 Millionen Einwohner.
In der Stadt liegt der drittgrößte Containerhafen der Welt.
Sie hat eine Städtepartnerschaft mit Hamburg.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ich denke spontan an Amsterdam^^
Hab jetzt keine Zeit nachzugucken
Wenn ich richtig liege, kann jemand anderes eine neue Stad stellen

/edit: Verdammt, Amsterdam ist ja in Europa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (26. Mai 2009)

Shanghai?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

richtig^^


----------



## Winipek (26. Mai 2009)

denke Osaka... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith - hmm , doch wohl nicht^^


----------



## Ol@f (26. Mai 2009)

Hmm hab zwar net soviel Zeit aber eine einfache Frage.

Die Stadt liegt in Europa und man nennt sie die Stadt wie Samt und Seide.

Sie hat glaub etwa 230.000 Einwohner.


----------



## Night falls (26. Mai 2009)

Krefeld, mhm?


----------



## Ol@f (26. Mai 2009)

Joo!


----------



## Night falls (26. Mai 2009)

Neue Stadt:
-Flächenmäßig 4tgrößte Stadt Deutschlands
-Der geplante Bau einer Moschee erregte großes Aufsehen.

easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (26. Mai 2009)

Köln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meiner Stadt steht eine Kirche, welche seit 2009 die 2-Euro-Münze ziert. Außerdem hat der Fluss, der durch diese Stadt fließt, etwas mit dem Namen der Stadt zu tun.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

frankfurt am main? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (26. Mai 2009)

Nein.


----------



## Deanne (26. Mai 2009)

Saarbrücken?

Ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, dass es dort eine Kirche gibt, die auf einer aktuellen Münze ist. Aber mit dem Fluss kann ich spontan nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Bexor (26. Mai 2009)

Saarbrücken ist richtig. Die Kirche heißt Ludwigskirche und der Fluss, der durch diese Stadt fließt ist nunmal die Saar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (26. Mai 2009)

Gut, dann bin ich wohl dran. Also...

Meine Stadt liegt auf einer kleinen Insel, die zu einer asiatischen Inselkette gehört und hat traurige Bekanntschaft erlangt. 
Sie ist die 11. größte Stadt ihres Landes.


----------



## droidle (26. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme mal an das ist Hiroshima da sie in Japan ist und Japan in Asien, und Hiroshima eine doch ziemlich traurige bekanntheit gemacht hat ?


----------



## Deanne (26. Mai 2009)

Richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## droidle (26. Mai 2009)

Oke hm ... Meine Stadt "trinkt" jedes Jahr auf einem Fest eine meeeenge Bier!

Na wer bin ich ?


----------



## Nimmue (27. Mai 2009)

münchen?


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> War das nicht Hamburg?






Nimmue schrieb:


> Was sonst!!! =)


Einspruch! Die meisten Brücken hat Berlin. An zweiter Stelle Venedig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Einspruch! Die meisten Brücken hat Berlin. An zweiter Stelle Venedig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bevor du so etwas von dir gibst, les nach. Venedig hat ~500 (oder nur 410 oder so)
Hamburg hat ~2500!!!  Und Berlin? Wayne Berlin? Hat definitiv nicht mehr als Hamburg!


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (29. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> münchen?



Ich denke mal, das ist richtig :]
Also go, Nimmue!


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

k^^

Die gesuchte Stadt ist eine Hauptstadt in Europa.
Sie liegt ca. 20 m ü. NN und es herrscht dort ein maritimes Klima.
Die Partnerstadt ist unter anderem Barcelona.


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

Athen.

Meine Stadt liegt in Bayern.
Es ist eine Metropolregion.
Zirndorf liegt in der Nähe.
Sie hat eine Burg.
Sie hat über 500.000 einwohner.


----------



## Nimmue (30. Mai 2009)

STOP ATHEN IST FALSCH !!!


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

Also entweder Tirina - Albaninen oder Dublin - Irland.


----------



## Nimmue (30. Mai 2009)

entscheide dich für eins =))


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

ich nehm jetzt einfach mal Dublin - Irland.


----------



## Nimmue (30. Mai 2009)

Jep ^^ =)


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Klima hat mich verwirrt.^^

Aber jetzt zur meiner.

Meine Stadt liegt in Bayern.
Es ist eine Metropolregion.
Zirndorf liegt in der Nähe.
Sie hat eine Burg.
Sie hat über 500.000 einwohner.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Nürnberg

Jemand anderes kann eine neue stellen :]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Ich bin die fetteste Stadt der Welt.
Mein größtes bekanntes "Spektakel" ist ein großer brennender Reifenhaufen.
Ich habe mehr erlebt, als alle Städte dieser Welt.
Die berühmteste Familie der Welt wohnt hier.
Ich habe nur eine Kneipe.
Ich habe ein eigenes Atomkraftwerk, das von faulen Arbeitern instand gehalten wird.


Hoffe das reicht.^^


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Springfield? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Klar.^^


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Nächste Stadt ist eine mittelgroße Weltstadt mit 824.525 Einwohnern.
Auf der Flagge steht in Spanisch Gold im Frieden, Eisen im Krieg


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Nächste Stadt ist eine mittelgroße Weltstadt mit 824.525 Einwohnern.
> Auf der Flagge steht in Spanisch Gold im Frieden, Eisen im Krieg



San Francisco
Darf wieder jemand anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Faule Sau ^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Faule Sau ^^



Jeps :]
Aber googeln ist hier schon erlaubt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Nein! =)))

Die gesuchte Stadt hat den größten Seehafen Europas.
Die Fläche beträgt ca 300km².
Fußball ist den Einwohnern sehr wichtig und die Fans sind echt gefährlich^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Wie soll man das denn dann herausfinden? =O


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Wissen =)
btw hab ne neue oben reineditiert



			
				Nimmue schrieb:
			
		

> Die gesuchte Stadt hat den größten Seehafen Europas.
> Die Fläche beträgt ca 300km².
> Fußball ist den Einwohnern sehr wichtig und die Fans sind echt gefährlich^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Ehm... ich weiß es... nicht.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

War nen Scherz mit Goggle ^^
Steht jedenfalls nix in den Regeln vorne drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Ok, dann Rotterdam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meiner Stadt ist der reichste Mann der Welt geboren,
sie liegt im Nordwesten der USA und es wohnen knapp 600000 Menschen in der Metropolenregion (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe^^)


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Seattle? ^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Natürlich


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

kk...

Die gesuchte Stadt hat fast 9 Millionen Einwohner.
Sie gilt als eine der gefährlichsten Städte weltweit.
Viel in der Stadt wurde von UNESCO zum Wletkulturerbe erklärt.
Ein Abwehrspieler vom VFB Stuttgart kommt aus dem Land, in der die Stadt ist.


----------



## Winipek (1. Juni 2009)

Mexiko - City

Unesco, Einwohnerzahl ..alles kommt hin ...hab nur den Abwehrspieler nicht nachgeschaut ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (1. Juni 2009)

Richtig =)) Du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bitte kein FFA mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Winipek (2. Juni 2009)

Die gesuchte Stadt hat einen bekannten Komiker als Mitarbeiter des hiesigen tagesblattes und ca. 65000 Einwohner.
Die Stadt selbst bezeichnet sich als  „Bundeshauptstadt der Energie“.


----------



## Duni (2. Juni 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Die gesuchte Stadt hat einen bekannten Komiker als Mitarbeiter des hiesigen tagesblattes und ca. 65000 Einwohner.
> Die Stadt selbst bezeichnet sich als  „Bundeshauptstadt der Energie“.



Grevenbroich?


----------



## Winipek (2. Juni 2009)

Jupp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist dran!


----------



## Duni (2. Juni 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Jupp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guuut^^
Also, meine Stadt feiert jährlich an ihrem Strand ein sehr großes Technofestival mit ca. 35000 Besuchern und liegt am IJsselmeer.
Hf beim raten xD


----------



## Winipek (2. Juni 2009)

Almere

In der Stadt liegt die Residenz des Königpaares und sie wurde erstmalig im 12. Jahrhundert vom Dichter Snorre Sturlasson erwähnt.
Einer meiner Söhne war ein Erfinder und Stifter eines jährlich ausgegebenen Preises.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juni 2009)

meine stadt ist die älteste stadt deutschlands, hier wurde der erfinder des kommunismus geboren, deswegen sieht man da oft chinesische touristen rumlaufen^^


----------



## Nimmue (2. Juni 2009)

you fail, ren-alekz, du musst erst eins richtig erraten, bevor du eine stadt beschreiben kannst o.O


----------



## Rappi (2. Juni 2009)

@Ren-Alekz: Das dürfte Trier sein.


----------



## Winipek (2. Juni 2009)

wie fies ....ich fühle mich übergangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....


----------



## Nimmue (2. Juni 2009)

sag ich ja...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Juni 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> In der Stadt liegt die Residenz des Königpaares und sie wurde erstmalig im 12. Jahrhundert vom Dichter Snorre Sturlasson erwähnt.
> Einer meiner Söhne war ein Erfinder und Stifter eines jährlich ausgegebenen Preises.



wer solln das erraten, ich hab schon schwierigkeiten den zusammenhang überhaupt zu raffen xD...Reykholt vllt...



Rappi schrieb:


> @Ren-Alekz: Das dürfte Trier sein.


 röchtööch


----------



## Winipek (3. Juni 2009)

tss...den ersten Tip googeln und schon hat man die Stadt ....naja und Snorre Sturlasson klingt auch irgendwie nicht spanisch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wer solln das erraten, ich hab schon schwierigkeiten den zusammenhang überhaupt zu raffen xD...Reykholt vllt...



ach und nur weil DU es nicht erraten kannst, überspringst du das einfach und misachtest die "regeln"?


----------



## Winipek (4. Juni 2009)

ok..ich lös auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stockholm


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Juni 2009)

tjo, konnte wohl doch keiner erraten bzw. hatte keiner lust dazu^^


----------



## Nimmue (4. Juni 2009)

du hast den leuten ne stunde zeit dafür gegeben... omg


----------



## Winipek (4. Juni 2009)

Welche Stadt ?! hmm...hab die Beschreibung nicht mal gesehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (4. Juni 2009)

ich rede von deiner stadt, er hat ja nach einer stunde schon eine neue einfach so gepostet und dann ist deine stadt bei dem gespamme untergegangen^^


----------



## Winipek (4. Juni 2009)

achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja -dann mal bitte eine neue Stadt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...oder vielleicht extra mal was für Ren-Alekz...

Also bis 1989 war ich eine geteilte Stadt...jetzt nennt man mich Hauptstadt...

"Welche Stadt bin ich "

Ne.. im Ernst, kann gerne wer anderes posten ^^


----------



## Haxxler (4. Juni 2009)

"Ich bin eine Stadt im Südwesten Baden-Württembergs mit 80.894 Einwohnern. Ich bin Kreisstadt, Hochschulstandort und größte Stadt des Schwarzwald-Baar-Kreises sowie eine der größten Mittelstädte Deutschlands. Meine Besonderheit ist der Charakter als Doppelstadt, die sich aus zwei großen Stadtteilen und ehemals selbstständigen Städten zusammensetzt."


Müsste machbar sein auch wenns nicht so bekannt ist.


----------



## Gron83 (4. Juni 2009)

Hm, Wanne-Eickel vielleicht?


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juni 2009)

Ne ^^

war wohl doch zu schwer.


----------



## Winipek (5. Juni 2009)

löl-Du hast den Text eins zu eins aus Wikipedia übernommen ^^

Villingen-Schwenningen


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juni 2009)

Bis auf ein paar Worte ja xD Hab ja net gedacht das es hier so google-lamer gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also weiter gehts.


----------



## Winipek (5. Juni 2009)

Nix-google^^ Wiki reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..also , meine Stadt Ort  liegt im hohen Norden von Deutschland, ein Minenjagdboot wurde nach mir benannt und ich verfüge über einen sehr schönen Strand xD^^
Einwohner sind es 5318 (plus minus ein paar^^)
...wenn es diesmal keiner errät, wars das letzte Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das ist ein Versprechen ^^)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juni 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> du hast den leuten ne stunde zeit dafür gegeben... omg



meine intuition braucht nicht länger als 10 sec. um zu wissen, dass der thread mit dieser frage gestorben wäre^^



Winipek schrieb:


> achso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



neee ich spiel nit mehr mit^^


----------



## Nimmue (5. Juni 2009)

Hmm, hab alle Minenjagdboote nachgeguckt... aber iwie hat davon kein dorf/ort nur5k einwohner...^^


----------



## Winipek (5. Juni 2009)

okee.. schleswig - holstein - marine stützpunkt - ostseebad


----------



## Winipek (8. Juni 2009)

Laboe-ffa


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Okay:

In meiner Stadt gibt es gutes Brot. Und Käse... Außerdem eine Menge Krimskramsladen. auf meinem Wappen ist ein weißes Schiff auf rotem Grund.


----------

